# USA SE Regionals



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone have the FH scores from this morning yet?


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Secondhand info, I am not at the regionals: Richard Shook took it with a 96, Woody Moore in 2nd with an 86. Everyone else failed.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update...interesting that neither are listed on the website...lol.


----------

